

When was the last time you were stuck without something? - peninafirst


======
peninafirst
Like without a specific item (Coffee, a tent or a sweater, or even a baseball
bat) or when you needed someone at the last minute like someone to play ball
with you, or help you clean up that mess right NOW?

Would you use a service that will help you solve those problems?

------
ColinWright
Friday I needed a micro-USB cable. As it happens I wandered into a colleague's
office and he had one, but if there hadn't been one available, I'd've been
stuck, and it would've been annoying.

    
    
        Would you use a service that will
        help you solve those problems?
    

It depends. How easy is it to contact? How long does it take? How effective is
it? Does it work for everything?

To expand that last point, if it only works 1 time in ten when I call it, the
others being "We don't do that," then no, I wouldn't use it.

I don't see how you could make it work, but if it did work, I'd keep its
number/URL handy.

